# Gibson Acquires Mesa/Boogie



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I just got the email






Gibson Brands News







www.gibson.com






> *NASHVILLE, TN - (January 6, 2021)* Gibson, the iconic American instrument brand, is pleased to announce the acquisition of Mesa/Boogie, one of the most respected and prestigious brands in sound and guitar amplification. Mesa/Boogie – the original "Boutique" amplifier company – was founded 51 years ago by Randy Smith, who is responsible for creating the ground-breaking circuits that drive some of the most influential sounds of our time. Randy will join Gibson as Master Designer and Pioneer of Mesa/Boogie and beyond. In his new role, Randy will continue his passion for tube technology and his vision for building hand-crafted, high performance amplifiers, that continue to redefine how we experience sound across Mesa/Boogie and Gibson.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Just saw that. I'd advise any current Mesa owners to hang onto their "pre-Gibson era" amps...


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow. Also (bass-only related) just heard that Korg now owns Aguilar Amplification.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

For the near future, it seems as though MB will continue to be business as usual, if I'm reading the language correctly in that release (it is a bit light on detail). Randy looks like he's going to stick around for a while. Once he goes, then it will be interesting to see. At least this time Gibson acquired an amp company and not some sort of "lifestyle" brand...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I foresee pre-Gibson Mesa/Boogies to increase in value significantly in the future.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Can someone explain MB amps to me? 

I understand where Fender amps came from, and how Marshalls evolved out of those but I've never really heard anything about MB's history or the style of amp they are.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Okay Player said:


> Can someone explain MB amps to me?
> 
> I understand where Fender amps came from, and how Marshalls evolved out of those but I've never really heard anything about MB's history or the style of amp they are.


They started out modding Fenders.

There's a pretty decent history on their Wikipedia: Mesa Boogie - Wikipedia


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> Can someone explain MB amps to me?
> 
> I understand where Fender amps came from, and how Marshalls evolved out of those but I've never really heard anything about MB's history or the style of amp they are.


Some of that background is in the OP link as well


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Now, wasn't the urgency of bankruptcy-protection when Henry J. was at the helm a consequence of Gibson acquiring too many businesses? Or am I confusing Gibson with some other megalith?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Okay Player said:


> Can someone explain MB amps to me?
> 
> I understand where Fender amps came from, and how Marshalls evolved out of those but I've never really heard anything about MB's history or the style of amp they are.


They started as highly modified, hot-rodded Fender amps. To the point where they shared virtually nothing with the Fender they came from.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

mhammer said:


> Now, wasn't the urgency of bankruptcy-protection when Henry J. was at the helm a consequence of Gibson acquiring too many businesses? Or am I confusing Gibson with some other megalith?


I'd say acquiring a successful amp company is a little different than trying to get into electronics and form a "lifestyle brand". If I recall correctly, the acquisition of some of those failing brands was based on HJ expecting them to be revived by the Gibson name.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Randall will be there until he passes, no Gibson suit will tell him otherwise...it will be his decision.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't give a rat's ass about the value of pre-Gibson Mesa Boogies. This just makes sense, pairing a guitar company and an amplifier company. It is not like the out-in-left-field acquisitions to turn Gibson into a so called sound lifestyle company that Henry J made. Gibson has made very feeble attempts to make and market guitar amps in the past. It will benefit from a merger with a quality amp manufacturer. Even if Randall is 75, this was likely far from an overnight decision. Randall is passionate about amps and his company. I would not be surprised if this was long in the making and he would not agree to this if it wasn't to Mesa' s benefit too.

And I say it again. This is NOT Henry J's Gibson.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

I hope this doesn't end up like so many of their other acquisitions did- going nowhere like Valley Arts, Steinberger, Oberheim, Trace Elliot, Tobias, etc, etc. How long before we're seeing cheap solid state amps with the Mesa name on them? Hopefully never but it wouldn't surprise me in the least if in a few years this comes to pass. It's true that this isn't the Gibson of Henry J. but time will tell.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> I hope this doesn't end up like so many of their other acquisitions did- going nowhere like Valley Arts, Steinberger, Oberheim, Trace Elliot, Tobias, etc, etc. How long before we're seeing cheap solid state amps with the Mesa name on them? Hopefully never but it wouldn't surprise me in the least if in a few years this comes to pass. It's true that this isn't the Gibson of Henry J. but time will tell.


I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Excerpt from JC Curleigh interviewed by Guitar world on the Mesa acquisition:



> *What else can we expect from Gibson over the next 18 months?*
> 
> “Imagine what we can do for this new generation of guitarists. The big teaser is watch this space for the Gibson Experience – it’s more than the guitars, amps and artists. It’s about us all experiencing this together, through Gibson TV, the Gibson Garage and new collaborations.”


That "lifestyle brand" aspiration again?

The link to the full interview:
Gutiar World Magazine

I wonder if Gibson would still allow Mesa to close their office on Fridays.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Pre-Gibson Mesas... Where's the eye roll emoji?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Here is the press release. Friendly take-over and Smith is 75 years old. Seems like a good "fit" on many aspects.






Gibson Brands News







www.gibson.com


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

numb41 said:


> Pre-Gibson Mesas... Where's the eye roll emoji?


Well, there are "pre-Gibson" Trace Elliots... so I'm 100% sure there will be pre-Gibson Mesas


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

take my money now!!


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Business said:


> Well, there are "pre-Gibson" Trace Elliots... so I'm 100% sure there will be pre-Gibson Mesas


Pretty sure that Peavey owns Trace Elliott.....


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Rollin Hand said:


> Pretty sure that Peavey owns Trace Elliott.....


Gibson owned Trace Elliot from 1998 to 2005


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

For all you pre-Gibson Mesa values will go up guys,...


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

butterknucket said:


> I foresee pre-Gibson Mesa/Boogies to increase in value significantly in the future.


The future, meaning tomorrow?

I suspect that existing stock will disappear pretty much overnight and used prices will skyrocket. We guitarists (and human beings in general) are suckers for perceived scarcity.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> This just makes sense, pairing a guitar company and an amplifier company.


Agree. Smart move. Hope they play this hand with the integrity it deserves.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

gtrguy said:


> How long before we're seeing cheap solid state amps with the Mesa name on them?





Robert1950 said:


> pairing a guitar company and an amplifier company





KapnKrunch said:


> Agree. Smart move. Hope they play this hand with the integrity it deserves.


Gibson Maestro, Mesa Boogie SS starter pack coming to an Amazon near you?


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I love how Gibson went bankrupt because they kept buying other companies that are not in line with their core business. Now they've emerged restructured and the first thing they do is... buy another company.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

I deeply hope this means I never have to watch another video with Doug West again.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

TimH said:


> I deeply hope this means I never have to watch another video with Doug West again.


Someone's been forcing you to watch him?


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

bw66 said:


> Someone's been forcing you to watch him?


yes. Doug West and Randall Smith every time they do a demo for a product I have interest in. Boogie basically doesn’t use outside reviewers for their products so I don’t really get a choice.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

TimH said:


> yes. Doug West and Randall Smith every time they do a demo for a product I have interest in. Boogie basically doesn’t use outside reviewers for their products so I don’t really get a choice.


However, there’s also the chance we just trade Doug West for Mark Agnissi...which is just as bad...


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> I hope this doesn't end up like so many of their other acquisitions did- going nowhere like Valley Arts, Steinberger, Oberheim, Trace Elliot, Tobias, etc, etc. How long before we're seeing cheap solid state amps with the Mesa name on them? Hopefully never but it wouldn't surprise me in the least if in a few years this comes to pass. It's true that this isn't the Gibson of Henry J. but time will tell.


There's a huge difference between one of the largest amp names out there, and the niche brands you mentioned.


----------



## Patrice Brousseau (Aug 12, 2020)

Phew! That’s not the same Gibson ownership that killed of one a DAW I used back in the old days, Cakewalk (Sonar). Fortunately, a new owner bought the remnants from Gibson and made it a free DAW!
I hope the best for Mr Smith and Mesa Boogie.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Can't wait for the 500.00 china-boogie.


----------



## Khorah (Apr 11, 2013)

I own 2 Gibson's and 2 Boogies... They sound great together. I see a great deal of chatter online...One of my Gibson's is a 2018 LP deluxe w/p90's. It is a bankruptcy year Les Paul (high quality too!) It sounds great through my Mark V and my Fillmore... I let my ears be the judge not the online keyboard warriors/angry YouTubers. Most of the negative opinions I've read online are just comments from "cheap seats" coming from folks with next to no real experience in the operation of a business or understanding of commerce in general. 

It's tough out there right now for business owners, I'd say Randall has achieved what most entrepreneurs strive for. He built a product and brand equity that will allow him to transition to retirement comfortably. Reduce the stress, design the circuits till he wants to do something else...plus I'm sure he got a check with enough zeros to make this happen. Good for you Randy!! 

My only hope is that Mesa/Boogie stays in Petaluma and all those folks keep their jobs.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Khorah said:


> I own 2 Gibson's and 2 Boogies... They sound great together. I see a great deal of chatter online...One of my Gibson's is a 2018 LP deluxe w/p90's. It is a bankruptcy year Les Paul (high quality too!) It sounds great through my Mark V and my Fillmore... I let my ears be the judge not the online keyboard warriors/angry YouTubers. Most of the negative opinions I've read online are just comments from "cheap seats" coming from folks with next to no real experience in the operation of a business or understanding of commerce in general.
> 
> It's tough out there right now for business owners, I'd say Randall has achieved what most entrepreneurs strive for. He built a product and brand equity that will allow him to transition to retirement comfortably. Reduce the stress, design the circuits till he wants to do something else...plus I'm sure he got a check with enough zeros to make this happen. Good for you Randy!!
> 
> My only hope is that Mesa/Boogie stays in Petaluma and all those folks keep their jobs.


For sure. At 75, one must start putting the end in sight.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

We'll see what happens. I've read (as far as I can tell) all of Randy's essays he has put up online over the years. He always said he could have sold out many times, but he saw what happened when CBS bought Fender and said he would never go down that road. However, all of these guys are getting older. Mike Soldano did something very similar a few years ago. Time will tell.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

djmarcelca said:


> Can't wait for the 500.00 china-boogie.


That's funny, because Gibson is probably the only large guitar manufacturer that kept its production in the USA (not counting sub brands like Epiphone) 

Hoping to never see a Mesa product made outside of California 

If Gibson wants to use Mesa's R&D and have entry-level products built in Asia under another brand name, I have no issues with that


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I recall there used to be some Gibson branded amps before...were they made by Gibson or through a partnership?

Im fine with this acquisition, its a sensible one. Fenders had amps all this time, at a full range of pricepoints.

I would like to know the rationale though...ie how does the mesa brand benefit? seems they already had dealer/distribution deals in place, does gibson give them more exposure?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Diablo said:


> I recall there used to be some Gibson branded amps before...were they made by Gibson or through a partnership?
> 
> Im fine with this acquisition, its a sensible one. Fenders had amps all this time, at a full range of pricepoints.
> 
> I would like to know the rationale though...ie how does the mesa brand benefit? seems they already had dealer/distribution deals in place, does gibson give them more exposure?


Gibson made excellent amps, in the US, in the 50s-60s. They didn't sell well though. They had some cool Epiphone amps in recent decades.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Diablo said:


> I would like to know the rationale though...ie how does the mesa brand benefit? seems they already had dealer/distribution deals in place, does gibson give them more exposure?


It's a privately owned company, so the owner (in this case, Randall Smith AFAIK) benefits from getting money from the sale, pretty much
The new owner (Gibson) is free to do whatever it wants with its acquisition


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Business said:


> It's a privately owned company, so the owner (in this case, Randall Smith AFAIK) benefits from getting money from the sale, pretty much
> The new owner (Gibson) is free to do whatever it wants with its acquisition


ya but that doesnt tell me the underlying reasons for this deal from Gibsons perspective. there are usually things they can capitalize on, whether it be to expand sales through a larger dealer network, removing a competitor (not the case here obviously), ownership of intellectual property that can be utilized in new ways, etc.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Diablo said:


> ya but that doesnt tell me the underlying reasons for this deal from Gibsons perspective. there are usually things they can capitalize on, whether it be to expand sales through a larger dealer network, removing a competitor (not the case here obviously), ownership of intellectual property that can be utilized in new ways, etc.


I think it might have been mentioned before, but Gibson have creditors 
If you're buying a company that's making money, it's just a good investment from the creditor's point of view


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

jdto said:


> They started out modding Fenders.
> 
> There's a pretty decent history on their Wikipedia: Mesa Boogie - Wikipedia


With Fender, you mean when CBS bough Fender in 1964.
Things are different today, CBS at that


jdto said:


> They started out modding Fenders.
> 
> There's a pretty decent history on their Wikipedia: Mesa Boogie - Wikipedia


Gibson has extensive experience in the guitar world.
This was not the case with CBS in1964
And we are no longer in 1964.
Gibson is well aware of what happened with CBS Fender. 

On the other hand, nobody knows the future of what will happen now.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> Gibson made excellent amps, in the US, in the 50s-60s. They didn't sell well though. They had some cool Epiphone amps in recent decades.


Don’t forget LAB Series amps. Solid state but pretty good. Designed by Bob Moog if I recall.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Sneaky said:


> Don’t forget LAB Series amps. Solid state but pretty good. Designed by Bob Moog if I recall.


And the super cool CMI/Gibson SG amps. Hybrid SS/Tube, with road case or denim finish.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I think this is a positive move for both companies.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Latole said:


> With Fender, you mean when CBS bough Fender in 1964.
> Things are different today, CBS at that
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not quite sure why you're quoting me here. Was this a mistake?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Sneaky said:


> Don’t forget LAB Series amps. Solid state but pretty good. Designed by Bob Moog if I recall.


Check out the LAB in this scene from _Back to the Future_. These were manufactured at Garnet in Winnipeg.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I wonder if this means Mesa will now be available at all L&M's?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

TubeStack said:


> I wonder if this means Mesa will now be available at all L&M's?


As far as I’m aware they don’t sell particularly well, which probably leads to some of the stores not keeping them in stock.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Diablo said:


> I recall there used to be some Gibson branded amps before...were they made by Gibson or through a partnership?


If you're referring to the '90s Gibson amps (Gold series?), I think they were made by Trace Elliot shortly before Trace was acquired by Gibson in '98.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

My old Bass player has play a Lab Series amp since the 70s.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

RBlakeney said:


> As far as I’m aware they don’t sell particularly well, which probably leads to some of the stores not keeping them in stock.


I was referring to how only some L&Ms were allowed/able to have them in stock, for example, the Cambridge location. I was told by an employee there it was because the store was a Mesa dealer prior to being bought by L&M. 

I think Mesa requires dealers to be spread out a certain amount, geographically, not sure though.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

dose this mean my only Mesa will be worth more lol.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

UH -OH!, ,... I don't like this one bit. Wonder what Santana will make of it?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Midnight Rider said:


> UH -OH!, ,... I don't like this one bit. Wonder what Santana will make of it?


He'll make a lot more cash when he's sponsored by both Gibson and Mesa.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

silvertonebetty said:


> View attachment 344670
> 
> dose this mean my only Mesa will be worth more lol.


Yes,...yes it does.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

With Gibson distribution being by Yorkville Sound which as we know is owned by L&M, this probably going to give them a big advantage in stocking Mesa gear at all locations. I know my local L&M always has a lot of Mesa gear. 
Tube Amp sales are not all that robust these days though compared to guitar sales.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

silvertonebetty said:


> dose this mean my only Mesa will be worth more lol.


Not that many Mark Series 1x15 combo were made, so they are already quite collectable.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Boogieman said:


> Not that many Mark Series 1x15 combo were made, so they are already quite collectable.


From my understanding these early Mesas were all custom ordered


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

While I agree that pre-Gibson Mesas will be worth more, I don’t think it will be by a huge amount. Mesas have always taken a big hit on resale when bought new and I don’t see that changing, so the difference might be negligible regarding pre/post Gibson.


----------

